# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Դոլարային ֆինանսական համակարգի անկումը

## Marduk

> Ամերիկյան Lehman Bothers ներդրումային հիմնադրամն այսօր առավոտյան հայտարարել է սնանկացման մասին: Այսպիսով, Միացյալ Նահանգների կառավարության և Դաշնային պահուստային հիմնադրամի բոլոր փորձերը գնորդ գտնել ընկերության համար չեն պսակվել հաջողությամբ:
> 
> Մինչև վերջին պահը Lehman Brothers-ը փրկելու վերջին թեկնածուն էր համարվում Barclays-ը, սակայն վերջիվերջո բրիտանացիները դադարեցրին բանակցությունները` չստանալով երրորդ կողմի երաշխավորագիրը` ծածկելու ներդրումային հիմնադրամի պարտականությունները:
> 
> Lehman Brothers-ի ճակատագիրը պարզ դարձավ, երբ ամերիկյան կառավարությունը հրաժարվեց փրկել ընկերությունը: Նշենք, որ կառավարությունն արդեն մեծ գումար է ծախսել` փրկելու հիպոթեկային շուկան, ինչպես նաև Fannie Mae և Freddie Mac-ը պետականացնելու համար:
> 
> «Անհնար է, որ ողջ ֆինանսական սեկտորը դառնա պետական»,- նշել է Aite Group-ի վերլուծաբան Ալոիս Պիրկերը:


թերթ.ամ

Փաստորեն ճիշտ են նրանք ով ասում էին որ Ամերիկայի ֆինանսական գործերը շատ շատ վատ է:
Դրա համար են կռիվներ անում որ ուշադրություն շեղեն ու իրենց դեֆեկտները փակեն...
Բայց դե մախաթը պարկում երկար չես պահի.... պրծ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> թերթ.ամ
> 
> Փաստորեն ճիշտ են նրանք ով ասում էին որ Ամերիկայի ֆինանսական գործերը շատ շատ վատ է:
> Դրա համար են կռիվներ անում որ ուշադրություն շեղեն ու իրենց դեֆեկտները փակեն...
> Բայց դե մախաթը պարկում երկար չես պահի.... պրծ


էէէ Մարդուկ ջան, որ ամեն ինչ տենց հոշտ լիներ, ու մի քանի ֆինանսական կորպորացիայի բանկրոտից հետո ԱՄՆ սկեր, աշխարհում վաղում ԱՄՆ եղած չէր լինի: 

Հավատա եղբայր, ԱՄՆ տնտեսություննը հիմա փայլուն վիճակում չի, բայց նրա մահվան մասին խոսակցությունները խիստ չափազանցված են: Ավելին, որոշ կորպորացիների բանկրոտը խոսում է այն մասին, որ տնտեսությունը սկսում է առողջացման գործընթաց ու ազատվում է հիվանդներից: ԱՄՆ տնտեսության հիմնական առանձնահատկություններից մեկն էլ այն է, որ այն ավելի ճկուն ու լիբերալ է, քան եվրոպականը, և ռեցեսիաների ժամանակ հեշտությամբ ազատվում է շուկայի հիվանդ մասնակիցներից, ու նույնքան հեշտությամբ էլ աշխատողներին ազատում ու ընդունում են աշխատանքի: Այսինք աշխատանքի շուկան նույնպես ավելի ճկուն է, քան եվրոպականը: 
Հաջորդը, եթե ԱՄՆ տնտեսությնաը մի վատ բան լինի, հավատա, մնացած բոլոը կսկեն ԱՄՆ հետևից: Դրա համար էլ ԱՄՆ տնտեսությանը ոչ մի բան չի լինի: Գոնե առաջիկա մի հարյուր տարում: Մինչև բալանսը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, վերջնականապես կտեղափոխվի արևելյան Ասիա:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Индекс РТС, отскочивший вверх в прошлую пятницу, в понедельник *вновь опустился ниже 1300 пунктов*. К 13:45 по московскому времени основной индикатор фондового рынка снизился до 1298,06 пункта (-3,26%), индекс ММВБ к этому моменту потерял 5,13%, составив 1079,4 пункта.
> 
> В лидерах падения акции финансового сектора: Сбербанк (–5%), ВТБ (- 6,5%). Акции "Газпрома" потеряли 5,2% , "ЛУКойла" – 4,7%, "Роснефти" – 5%.
> 
> Акции "Норникеля", открывшись падением почти на 5%, затем быстро смогли восстановить свои позиции и взлетели на 6,2%, опустившись к 13:45 по московскому времени до 3,9%.


Ապեր, ռեցեսիան ամենուրեք է: Նայի տես ռուսական ֆոնդային բորսաներում ինչ ա կատարվում: Հիմա հո չե՞նք եզրակացնելու, որ ռուսաստանի տնտեսությունը հեսա-հեսա կործանվելու է:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Աստված ոչ անի, որ մի օր դոլարային համակարգը փլուզվի: Հո չենք ուզում համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամ: Չէ, տենց բան չի լինի: Համարյա թե անհնար ա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Աստված ոչ անի, որ մի օր դոլարային համակարգը փլուզվի: Հո չենք ուզում համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամ: Չէ, տենց բան չի լինի: Համարյա թե անհնար ա:


Այլ բան ա, որ չենք ուզում, այլ բան ա, որ անհնար ա, Հով ջան... Ցավոք մի շարք հեղինակավոր կազմակերպությունների վերլուծություններ վկայում են, որ դա հնարավոր է: Մի լավ հոդված կար, ափսոս հիմա ձեռքիս տակ չի: Կհավաքեմ` կդնեմ: Շատ ուշագրավ հիմնավորումներ կան: Չնայած իրենք էլ են կանխատեսնում, որ նման հնարավորության դեպքում աշխարհին մեծ ֆինանսատնտեսական ցնցումներ են սպասվում, լուրջ կատակլիզմներ:

----------


## dvgray

Աշխարհում ոչինչ հավերժ չի: Կայսորությունները առավել ևս:
Ամերիկան անկախ իր կամքից, ուզի թե չուզի /ավելի շատ երևի չուզելով/ վերածվել է մի նոր տիպի կայսրության:
 Այն փլուզվելու է՞: Իհարկե: Շու՞տ թե ու՞շ : Դա "Ակումբից" ոչ մեկս էլ չենք կարող ասել, ինչպես չէին կարող ասել 1980 թվին  ՍՍՀՄ -ի բնակիչները, որ մի տասը տարուց այն փլվելու է:
…
Ինչ որ բաներ իհարկե ամերիկացիք մտածում եմ հավանաբար: Բայց ֆիզիկայի օրենքների դեմ խաղ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ինչ որ բաներ իհարկե ամերիկացիք մտածում եմ հավանաբար: Բայց ֆիզիկայի օրենքների դեմ խաղ չկա


Dv աստված ձենդ լսի:
Տաս տարի ա ԱՄՆ եմ, անկման վկա ու զոհ: Էս ինչ որ հիմա կատարվում ա նոր չի սկսվել, սրանց շատ բաներ էին ուռճացրած ու արհեստական: Անշարժ գույքի գները, անխոցելի ֆինհամակարգը, արդյունաբերությունը… 
Երեք տարի առաջ անկախ լրատավամիջոցները պանիկա բարձրացրին, ասելով որ խոշոր աշդյունաբերական միավորումներ են տեղափոխվում Ասիա: Չինացիք ու հնդիկները ավելի հարմար հարկային դաշտ էին առաջարկում գործարարներին: Դրան հետևեց վճարունակ բնակչության արտահոսք, տեղական ընկերությունների անմրցունակություն: Ամեն ինչ թանկանում էր օր օրի, վերջին վեց տարում ընդհանուր առմամբ կրկնակի թանկացումներ են եղել ամեն ինչի վրա, որոշ բաներ ( այդ թվում բենզինը - երեք անգամ): Ամերիկացիք սիրում են լավ ապրել ու դեռ իներցիայով ծախսում էին: Անցյալ տարի հայտարարվեց որ, անհատական խնայհաշիվները դատարկվում են: Ծախսում էին, եկամուտ չկար: Առնում էին չինական հագուստ, ճապոնական մեքենա, եվրոպական սպասարկում… ամերիկան սկում էր: Բուշն էլ ամիսը տաս միլիարդ Իրաքում վառում էր հանուն դեմոկրատիայի: Չգիտեմ ժող, բայց ես որ լավ բան չեմ տեսնում: Հատկապես եթե "մեռելի զդաչին" ու են լիրբը նստեցին աթոռին: Ճիշտն ասած Օբամային էլ որպես փրկիչ չեմ տեսնում, բայց ամերիկային մեկուսացումից կարող ա հանի: Իսկ հետո շուկան իր անելիքը կանի: Ամերիկան մնացել էր ռինգում մենակ: Հաղթած, բայց մենակ: Մենակ բռցքամարտիկը ծաղրածու ա:
Հ.Գ. հույս ունենամ որ խելոք մարդիկ ունեն ծրագիր, ու կհանեն ԱՄՆ էս վիճակից:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Տրիբուն ամերոի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք…

----------


## dvgray

Juzeppe Balzammo ջան:
Ես խոսում եմ զուտ տեսական կատեգորիանմերով: Պրակտիկ դաշտը էտքան էլ հետաքրիր չի, թե ինչից հետո որը կլինի, եթե տեսությունը պարզ է: Իսկ պարզը էն էր, որ սովետ-ամերիկա մենամարտում հաղթող չեր լինելու: Ուշ թե շուտ մեկը հազթելու էր, / 99%  հավանականությամբ ԱՄՆ-ը / ու հետո էլ էտ աշխարհի ամբողջ բեռը ընկնելու էր ԱՄՆ-ի վրա ու դրանից էլ ԱՄՆ-ը է սկելու:
Այստեղ Չինաստանը կարող է դերակատարում ունենալ ու աշխարհի բեռից մի քիչ վերցնել, բայց չի ուզում, որովհետև չինացիք շատ խորամանկ, հաշվենկատ ու ամենակարևորը համախմբված են:
Իսկ ռուսները շատ են ուզում որ դառնանա էլի հակակշիռ, բայց իրենց ժամանակը վաղուց արդեն անցյալում է

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Տրիբուն ամերոի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք…


Ես Տրիբունը չեմ, բայց մի երկու բան կա ասելու, եթե դեմ չես  :Wink: 
CNN-ը ունի մի բավական ագրեսիվ ու ծայրահեղ հայացքների տեր հաղորդավար: Լու Դոբս, եթե ամերիկացիներին կարելի է ազգ համարել, սա՝ ծայրահեղ ազգայնական ա  :Smile: 
Ուրեմն սա մի երկու ամիս առաջ կարծիք էր հայտնել, որ ստեղծված վիճակը արհեստական ա: Եվ արված ա, որ *Հ*յուսիս*Ա*մերիկյան *Դ*աշինքը ներկայացվի որպես փրկության միջոց: ՀԱԴ - ԱՄՆ, Կանադա, Մեքսիկա, միասնական վալյուտան՝ ամերո: Երեք անագամ հաղորդում ունեցավ էս թեմայով, քննադատեց երկիրը ծախողներին, փնովեց ազատության մարտիկ ամերիկացիներին մեքսիկացողներին, ղժաց, գոռաց… մի խոսքով` արտահայտվեց մարդը: Դրան հետևեց Բուշի ադմինիստրացիայի գռմռոցը, որում ասվում էր " Լու Դոբսը չեղած բաները փորձում է որպես իրականություն ներկայացնել": Դոբսին իմանալով պատասխան ռեակցիայի էի սպասում, հերթական մերկացնող ագրեսիվ տոնով, բայց … էլ էդ մասին չխոսեց: Ու դեռ չի խոսել… երևի իսկապես լուրջ բան էր ասում, որ հիմա ստիպված ա լռել:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ես Տրիբունը չեմ, բայց մի երկու բան կա ասելու, եթե դեմ չես 
> CNN-ը ունի մի բավական ագրեսիվ ու ծայրահեղ հայացքների տեր հաղորդավար: Լու Դոբս, եթե ամերիկացիներին կարելի է ազգ համարել, սա՝ ծայրահեղ ազգայնական ա 
> Ուրեմն սա մի երկու ամիս առաջ կարծիք էր հայտնել, որ ստեղծված վիճակը արհեստական ա: Եվ արված ա, որ *Հ*յուսիս*Ա*մերիկյան *Դ*աշինքը ներկայացվի որպես փրկության միջոց: ՀԱԴ - ԱՄՆ, Կանադա, Մեքսիկա, միասնական վալյուտան՝ ամերո: Երեք անագամ հաղորդում ունեցավ էս թեմայով, քննադատեց երկիրը ծախողներին, փնովեց ազատության մարտիկ ամերիկացիներին մեքսիկացողներին, ղժաց, գոռաց… մի խոսքով` արտահայտվեց մարդը: Դրան հետևեց Բուշի ադմինիստրացիայի գռմռոցը, որում ասվում էր " Լու Դոբսը չեղած բաները փորձում է որպես իրականություն ներկայացնել": Դոբսին իմանալով պատասխան ռեակցիայի էի սպասում, հերթական մերկացնող ագրեսիվ տոնով, բայց … էլ էդ մասին չխոսեց: Ու դեռ չի խոսել… երևի իսկապես լուրջ բան էր ասում, որ հիմա ստիպված ա լռել:


Հարց չկա ապեր,  :Smile: 

Ա՜խ այդ Լու Դաբսը, իսկական ֆաշիզմի կերպար է նա։ Բա այդ Բիլ Օ՛Ռայլին… Իռլանդական… Է՛հ Է՛հ

Ամերոի մասին կցանկանամ լսել այստեղ գտնվող տնտեսագետներից՝ Տրիբունի՞ց։ ԱՄՆում շատերը չգիտեն այս տեսության մասին, սակայն ինձ մի բան է հետաքրքում՝

Ենթադրենք թե դոլլարն արժեքազրկվի, ու մնացած պարտքատերերից՝ հիմնականում Չինաստանից, ազատվելու համար, հնարավո՞ր է ստեղծել մի նոր արժույթ՝ Ամերո, եւ ազատվել պարտքերից, թե՞ փոխելով դրամի գույնը չեն փոխվի պարտքի պայմանները։

----------


## Marduk

Ամերոն ինձ թվում է կլինի փրկության ձև, իհարկե մեջտեղում ԱՄՆ-ի սուվերենիտետը վարի կգնա ... բայց դե գերմանացիք էլ արդե սուվերեն չեն մի առանձնապես տրագեդիա չեղավ:

 ԱՄՆ-ը ֆինանսական սիստեմը անցյալ տարվանից տեխնիկական բանկրոտի մեջ էր արդեն: Ուղղակի օրենք մօրենք փոխին որ չերևա:

 Վերջերս հաշվել են որ բոլոր պարտավորությունները որ վերցրել է ԱՄՆ-ը իր վրա անցնում են 40 տռիլիոն դոլլարը.. 4 անգամ ավելի շատ քան իրենց ՀՆԱ-ն. Խոսքի պատկերացրեք Հայաստանը 40 միլլիարդի պարտավորություն ունենա

  Պարզ է որ չի կատարելու:
  Հիմա չկատարելու մի քանի ձևեր կան:
  Կամ ինֆլյացիայով մի 10 տարում արժեզրկել դոլլարը
  Կամ ԱՄՆ-ից դուրս դոլլարը հայտարարել ոչ լեգիտիմ ու ներսում նոր փող ստեղծել
  Կամ էլ սաղ վարի տալ ու ստեղծել զրոյից նոր փող: Օրինակ ԱՄԵՐՈ, ոնց որ ԵՎՐՈՆ

  Երեկվա Գրինսփենի խոսացածներից երևում է որ մոտենում է այնպիսի մի բան որ գլխելու է 1929-ի կռիզիսը: Այնպես որ իմհո սկզբից կլինի ինֆլյացիա, հետո դեֆոլտ , հետո մի 15 տարի հետո ԱՄԵՐՈ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդուկ ջան, 
Իրոք որ համաշխարհային տնտեսությունը մտնում է խորը ռեցեսիայի փուլ, որը կարող է ինչ-որ պահի վերածվել դեպրեսիայի: Բայց դա դե ոչինչ չի նծանակում: Նույն 30-ականների մեծ դեպրոսիայից հետո Ամերիկան չկործանվեց, համաշխարհային տնտեսությունն էլ փուլ չեկավ: 

Ամեն ինչ գնում է նրան, որ առաջիկա երկու տարում լինելու են մեծ թվով աղմկալի բակրոտներ: Մեջտեղից դուրս են գալու ֆինանսական կորպորացիաներ, որոնք շուկայում են եղել հարյուր և ավելի տարի: Բայց ապոկալիպսիսից խոսելը դեռ շատ վաղ է: Հիմնական ֆունդամենտալ ցուցանիշները ԱՄՆ-ում եղել են ու մնում են բավականին ուժեղ - ՀՆԱ աճը, գործազրկության մակարդակը, արտահանման աճի տեմպերը: ԱՄՆ հիմնական պրոբլեմը ընթացիկ հաշվի դեֆիցիտն է, ու այդ դեֆիցի ամենամեծ բաժինն էլ պատկանում է Չինաստանին: Իրոք որ ԱՄՆ ողջ տնտեսության պարտավորությունները մնացյալ աշխարհին ահռելի մեծ թվ են կազմում, բայց նույն կերպ էլ մնացյալ աշխարհի պարտավորությունները ԱՄՆ-ին են նույնքան մեծ թիվ: Այդ պարտավորությունները երկու տեսակի են: Առաջին, դրանք այլ երկրների ռեզիդենտ կորպորացիաների ու անհատների, ինչպես նաև կառավարությունների ունեցած ամերիկյան ակտիվներն են, այսինք ԱՄՆ ռեզիդենտ կորպորացիների բաժնեմոտսերը, պարտատոմսերը, ու բանկային դեպոզիտները: Երկրորդ, դրանք այլ երկրների ռեզիդենտ կորպորացիաների ու անհատների, ինչպես նաև կառավարությունների ունեցած ԱՄՆ կառավարության պարտատոմսերն են, հիմնականում գանձապետարանի թողարկախ պարտատոմսերը, որոնք համարվում են աշխարհի ամենավստահելի ակտիվը: Այսինք, այդ ակտիվների նկատմամբ ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը իր պարտավորությունները չի կատարի միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ԱՄՆ որպես պետություն աշհարհի երեսից վերանա, ասենց աստերոիդ ընկնի մի հատ վրան: Նւոյն կերպ էլ ամերիկացի ինվեստորները ու կառավարությունը ակտիվներ ունեն այլ երկրներում: Այնպես որ այդ պարտավորությունները փողադարձ են; Գումարած դրան ԱՄՆ դոլարը մնում է համաշխարհային ռեզերվային հիմնական արժույթը: 

Ապեր, մի հատ էլ անցի համաշխարհաին տնտեսության պատմության վրայով: Նման ճգնաժամային իրավիճակները ծատ հատուկ են համաշխարհային տնտեսությանը: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ դրանք տեղի են ունենում, որպեսզի ծուկան ազատվի անառողջ մասնակիցներից: Մեկ ու մեջ դրանք լինում են ավելի խորը, քան նախկինում էր: Բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ ԱՄՆ, ու հետևապես համաշխարհային տնտեսության վերջը եկել է:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Տրիբուն ամերոի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք…


Հետաքրքիր թեորիա է, բայց աննպատակ, քանի որ դոլարը ողջ աշխարհի համար փաստացի ունի  նույն նշանակությունը, ինչ եվրոն եվրոզոնայի երկրների համար: Չեմ կարծում, որ ամերիկյան մայրցամաքը մոտակա հիսուն տարիների ընթացքում գնա նման քայլի: Նախ նամ քայլի համար անհրաժեշտ է տնտեսական ու քաղաքական պլատֆորմ, այնպիսին ինչպսին կար Եվրոպայում: Ե՞րբ է սկսել Եվրոպան ձևավորել այդ պլատֆորմը: Վաթսուն տարի առաջ: Ե՞րբ եվրոն դարձավ լիարժեք վճարամիջոց: Ընդամենը յոթ տարի առաջ:

----------


## Elmo

ԱՄՆ-ում ապրողները կհաստատե՞ն ամողջ քաղաքների համարյա ամայացման փաստը: Օրինակ Դեյտրոիդ-ի, Բոստոնի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ենթադրենք թե դոլլարն արժեքազրկվի, ու մնացած պարտքատերերից՝ հիմնականում Չինաստանից, ազատվելու համար, հնարավո՞ր է ստեղծել մի նոր արժույթ՝ Ամերո, եւ ազատվել պարտքերից, թե՞ փոխելով դրամի գույնը չեն փոխվի պարտքի պայմանները։


Դոլարի արժեզրկումը իրոք որ թեթևացնում է որոշակիորեն պատքային բեռը ու բարելավում է վճարային հաշվեկշիռը, հատկապես ընթացիկ մասով: Կներեք ավելորդ տերմինների համար: Ավելի պարզ չեմ կարա ասեմ: Բայց դա պանացեա չի: Պանացեան գալիս է երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքում, երբ ավելի աան դոլարը ամերիկայն ֆիրմաների համար, այլ երկրների ֆիրմաների նկատմամբ ստեղծում է ավելի հարմար մրցակցային պայմաններ: Այլ կերպ ասած էժան դոլարը էժանացնում է նաև ամերիկյան ապրանքները, որոնք մարդիկ սկսում են ավելի ծատ գնել, ու հետևապես աճում է արտահանումը:

Հիմա, Ամերոյի հետ կապված: Որ եկար բարակ գլուպներդ չտանեմ, կարճ ասեմ, որ արժույթը փողելուց ոչ մեկը պարտքից ավտոմատ չի ազատվում, քանի որ բոլոր ակտիվներն ու պասիվնեը վերահաշվարկվում են նոր արժույթով: Լավագույն օրինակը Եվրոյի մուտքն էր: Ֆրանսիան ու Գերմանիան էլ պարտքեր ունեին որոնք արտահայտված էին ֆրանկով ու մարկով: Եվրոյի մուտքը ոչ մի կերպ նրանց պարտքերը վճարելուց չազատեց:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Մի երկու բան էլ ՀԱԴ-ի մասին: Դա դեռ չկայացած միություն է, քանի որ ՄԵքսիկայի դերը այդ միության մեջ հասցված է նվազագույնի: Լավագուն օրինակն այն է, որ այդ միության մեջ, գոնե Մեքսիկայի համար աշխատուժի ազատ տեղաշարժի հնարավորություն ստեղծված չի: Իսկ աշխատուժի ազատ տեղաշարժը տնտեսական միություն ստեղծելու կարևորագույն պայմաններից մեկն է:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> ԱՄՆ-ում ապրողները կհաստատե՞ն ամողջ քաղաքների համարյա ամայացման փաստը: Օրինակ Դեյտրոիդ-ի, Բոստոնի:


Ճիշտ չի: Բնակչության արտահոսք կա, բայց ոչ ամայացում: Արտահոսք ասելով, մեծ քաղաքներից գնում են դեպի փոքր քաղաքներ (ավելի էժան տեղեր), երկիրը չեն լքում: Երկրից դուրս են գալիս վերջերս եկած ու լավ փող աշխատածները, դրանք մեծ թիվ չեն կազմում ( մի միլիոնի չափ): Սրանց խնայողությունների կորուստը զգացնել տալիս ա ( սրանք տարեկան 120-160 հազար ստացողներն էին) հիմնականում գիտական ( Բոստոն) և բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների ( Սան Հոզե) սֆերաների աշխատողներ: Դետրոյդը ավտոմեքենաների մեծ գործարան ա, իմացածդ ամերիկյան բոլոր գործարաններն ստեղ են: Հիմա ավտոինդուստրիան սկած ա, ճապոններն ու հարավկորեացիք կայծեր են անում ետ բիզնեսում: Տոյոտան երկրորդ տարին անընդմեջ ամենաշատ մեքենա ծախողն ա հյուսիսային ամերիկայում: Դետրոյդը էդ պատճառով ա սկում: Բայց քաղաքները *դեռ* չեն ամայանում  :Smile: 
Ժող կոնգրեսը փակ նիստ ա արել, որում քննարկվել են տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պատճառով սկսվելիք հավանական անկարգությունների դեմ կիրառելիք քայլերը: Սա եղել ա հունիսն, նենց որ կարծում եմ, հետաքրքիր դեպքերն դեռ առջևում են

----------


## dvgray

> ԱՄՆ-ում ապրողները կհաստատե՞ն ամողջ քաղաքների համարյա ամայացման փաստը: Օրինակ Դեյտրոիդ-ի, Բոստոնի:


Ահա  :Sad: : Ես անցյալ օրը Դեյտերյտ էի գնացել: մեղանից մի 150 կմ է: Ման եկա, ման եկա, մի մարդ տեսա, էն էլ բերանում շունչ չկար: Ասի Ջոնը ու՞ր է, ասեց Մեծ  Ամայացումից հետո էլ չի երևացել: Լացելու տեսարան էր: Մեծ քաղաքում մենակ չակուրտակներն էին չակուրտում: Հարցրի բա մարդիկ ուր՞ են ամայացել: ասեց որ բոլորը գնացել են աշխարհի ամենաբարեկեցիկ երկիրը ՝ Ռուսաստան: 
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

> Մարդուկ ջան, 
> Իրոք որ համաշխարհային տնտեսությունը մտնում է խորը ռեցեսիայի փուլ, որը կարող է ինչ-որ պահի վերածվել դեպրեսիայի: Բայց դա դե ոչինչ չի նծանակում: Նույն 30-ականների մեծ դեպրոսիայից հետո Ամերիկան չկործանվեց, համաշխարհային տնտեսությունն էլ փուլ չեկավ:


30-ականների ճգնաժամը ի վերջո բերեց Նացիզմի ու Ֆաշիզմի առաջացմանը
Որից հետո էլ եղավ 2-րդ համաշխարհայինը, որից հետո էլ Եվրոպական գերտերությունները վերացան կորցրին իրենց գաղութները ու արդյունքում Արևմտյան աշխարհի լիդերը դարձավ ԱՄՆ-ը

 Հիմա սա ապոկալիպսիս չեր բայց մի ահավոր քաղաքական ցնցում էր , որի հետևանքները զարհուրելի եղան գլոբալ մասշտաբով:

 Դե հիմա պատկերացրեք եթե այդպիսի մակարդակի դեպրեսիա լինի ( իսկ ըստ Գրինսթենի համարյա դա է լինելու ).. Պատկերացնում եք քաղաքական հետևանքնե՞րը...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 30-ականների ճգնաժամը ի վերջո բերեց Նացիզմի ու Ֆաշիզմի առաջացմանը
> Որից հետո էլ եղավ 2-րդ համաշխարհայինը, որից հետո էլ Եվրոպական գերտերությունները վերացան կորցրին իրենց գաղութները ու արդյունքում Արևմտյան աշխարհի լիդերը դարձավ ԱՄՆ-ը
> 
>  Հիմա սա ապոկալիպսիս չեր բայց մի ահավոր քաղաքական ցնցում էր , որի հետևանքները զարհուրելի եղան գլոբալ մասշտաբով:
> 
>  Դե հիմա պատկերացրեք եթե այդպիսի մակարդակի դեպրեսիա լինի ( իսկ ըստ Գրինսթենի համարյա դա է լինելու ).. Պատկերացնում եք քաղաքական հետևանքնե՞րը...


Մարդուկ ջան, 
Նախ կոռելացիան ճգնաժամի ու երկրորդ համաշխարհայինի միջը այնքան էլ ակնհայտ չէ: Ասելե թե, երկրորդ համաշխարհային կսկսվեր, եթե նույնիսկ Մեծ Դեպրեսիան չլիներ: Այսինք, խոսքը գնում է ընդամնեը ժամանակային հաջորդականության մասին, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում կոռելացվածության: Դրա լավագույն ապացույցն էլ առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմն է, որից առաջ ոչ մի տնտեսական ճգնաժամ էլ չի եղել: 

Ամեն դեպքում, միանշանակ որոշ հետևանքներ լինելու են: Դա կասկածից վեր է: Հնարավոր է, որ հետևանքները լինեն բավականին ցավոտ: Չնայած ի տարբերություն 30-ականների ճգնաժամի, երկրների կառավարություններն ու կենտրոնական բանկեը, իսկ ԱՄՆ դեպքում ՖԵԴ-ը, ավելի շատ ու ավելի էֆեկտիվ գործիքներ ունեն տնտեսական ճգնաժամերի դեմ պայքարելու համար: Ֆրեդիի ու Ֆաննի գործարքը դրա լավագույն օրինակն է: Սա խնդրի լուծում չէ, բան չունեմ ասելու: Քանի որ կառավարությունը կարող է օգնության ձեռք մեկնել մեկին, երկուսին, բայց ոչ բոլորին: Հետո էլ այսպիսի օգնությունը շուկայի մասնակիցների սխալ ազդանշաններ է ուղարկում - արեք ինչ ուզում եք, գնացեք ռիսկի, վերջում կառավարությունը ձեզ կփրկի: Սա թույլ չի տալիս որ տնտեսությունն ամբողջությամբ առողջանա: Բայց ամեն դեպքում, սպասել, որ համաշխարհաիյն ֆինանսական համակարգը փլուզվելու է, ու ԱՄՆ քաղաքների փողոցներում լիքը սոված ու զինված մարդիկ են վազվզելու ու կրակելու իրար վրա, այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ:

----------


## voter

Առայժմ ճգնաժամը ավելի շատ Ռուսաստանում է սկսվել, որի բորսաները այսօրվանից անժամկետ դադարեցնել են բոլոր տեսկաի առևտուրը, քանի որ վերջին մի քանի օրում համարիա կես գին է դարձել ամեն ինչ։

Հնարավոր է, որ ինչ որ մեկը պատրաստվում է էժանով Ռուսաստանի ամբողջ տնտեսությունը առնել, կամ էլ ԱՄՆ հերդական անգամ Ռուսաստանի գլխին խաղ է խաղում իր մի աչքը հանելով Ռուսաստանի եկրու աչքն է դուրս գալիս։ 90ականներին մի անգամ արդեն դա արվել էր, նաֆթի, ոսկու գինը դարձրել էին ջրի գին, ինչ արդյունքում Սովետ միությունը փլվեց, քանի որ էլ փող չկար, որ մարդկանց կալբասով կերակրեն – ոչ ոսկին էր վաճառվում, ոչ նաֆթը....

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Էրեկ Ֆեդերալ Ռեզերվը հայտնել էր որ կոգնի AIG ապահովագրական բանկին հաղթահարել կրիզիսը: Քաղաքական որոշ շնաձկներ, սա ներկայացրին որպես հարկատուների վճարումների ապաշնորհ կառավարում: Էսօր խուճապի նման մի բան ա սկսվել: Անհատները վաճառում են իրենց արժեթղթերն ու ոսկի առնում: Ոսկու գինը թռավ ստեղ (երեկվա համեմատ 100 դոլարով աճեց), արժեթղթերը սկում են Ուոլլ Սթրիթում: Էսօր էլ Գանձարանը հայտնեց որ, առաջին անգամ ԱՄՆ պատմության մեջ պատրաստվում է Ֆեդ-Ռեզերվի բոնդերից վաճառել, որպեսզի օգնի կենտրոնական բանկին ստեղծված իրավիճակում: Պանիկա յա սկսվում  :Smile: 
( մի ներքին ձայն ասում ա որ, խաղ են խաղում… բայց փիս հոտ ա գալիս ես խաղի վախտ  :Bad:  )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էրեկ Ֆեդերալ Ռեզերվը հայտնել էր որ կոգնի AIG ապահովագրական բանկին հաղթահարել կրիզիսը: Քաղաքական որոշ շնաձկներ, սա ներկայացրին որպես հարկատուների վճարումների ապաշնորհ կառավարում: Էսօր խուճապի նման մի բան ա սկսվել: Անհատները վաճառում են իրենց արժեթղթերն ու ոսկի առնում: Ոսկու գինը թռավ ստեղ (երեկվա համեմատ 100 դոլարով աճեց), արժեթղթերը սկում են Ուոլլ Սթրիթում: Էսօր էլ Գանձարանը հայտնեց որ, առաջին անգամ ԱՄՆ պատմության մեջ պատրաստվում է Ֆեդ-Ռեզերվի բոնդերից վաճառել, որպեսզի օգնի կենտրոնական բանկին ստեղծված իրավիճակում: Պանիկա յա սկսվում 
> ( մի ներքին ձայն ասում ա որ, խաղ են խաղում… բայց փիս հոտ ա գալիս ես խաղի վախտ  )


Ապեր, խաղ չեն խաղում: Յուրաքանչյուրն ուզում է մաքսիմում չոր դուրս գալ ճգնաժամից: Սա ոչ առաջին ճգնաժամն է, ոչ էլ վերջինն է լինելու: Տարբերությունը հիմիկվա ու նախկին  ճգնաժամերի մեջ նրանում է, որ հիմա աշխարհում կա ֆինանսական միջոցների մեծ կենտրոնացում սահմանափակ թվով կորպորացիաների ձեռքում: Ասենք եթե հիսուն տարի առաջ ֆինանսական շուկայի պոտենցիալը գնատահտվում էր 200 մլրդ դոլար ու 100 կորպորացիա, հիմա գնահատվում է 2 տրիլիոն դոլար ու 20 կորպորացիա: Թվերը պայմանական են: Հիմա, եթե նախկինում այդ հարյուրից երեքը բանկրոտի էին գնում, դա շուկայի համար ցավոտ էր:  Հիմե, երբ քսանից մեկն է բանկրոտի գնում, դա շաաատ ցավոտ է լինում: 

Բայց ի տարբերություն հիսուն տարի առաջվա, շուկայի վրա ազդելու գործիքներն էլ են կատարելագործվել ու կառավարություններն էլ են միջոցներ կուտակել նման կրիզիսներին դիմակայելու համար - արագ ու մեծ ինտերվենցիա, տոկոսադրույքների արագ փոփոխություն, ռեզերվային պարտավորությունների փոփոխություն, և այլն: 

Այնպես որ, պանիկայի կարիք չկա, բայց խնայողությունները ռացիոնալ տեղաբաշխել պետք է, քիչ ցավոտ այս ամենը տանելու համար: Ասենք պետք չէ ամեն ինչ պահել դոլարով, կամ եվրոյովմ կարելի է գնել երկարաժամկետ օգտագործման ապրանքներ, գնել ոսկի, կարճ ասած դիվերսիֆիկացնել կուտակած գումարները:

----------


## Ֆելո

կարողա թեմայից դուրս հարց եմ տալիս, բայց...

էս ամենը ինչ կերպ կազդի Հայաստանի բանկերի վրա, ու բանկերում գումար ունեցողները ինչ անեն? փողերը բանկերից հանեն?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հանգիստ եղեք, ոչինչ էլ չի լինի: Ուղղակի, պարբերաբար այսպիսի բաներ լինում են, մի ստահոդ լուր են տարածում, բորսաներում սկսվում է գների անկում, հետո ով որ շուխուռը գցել էր, էժան գնով իր ուզած քանակը առնում է/արժեթղթեր, կամ արտարժույթ, կամ ապրանք/, բորսան նորից վերառադնում է մինչանկումային վիճակի: 
Կյանքում չհավատաք, որ այսօր Ամերիկայում կարող է լինել մի անկում, և դա լինի անկաառվարելի:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կարողա թեմայից դուրս հարց եմ տալիս, բայց...
> 
> էս ամենը ինչ կերպ կազդի Հայաստանի բանկերի վրա, ու բանկերում գումար ունեցողները ինչ անեն? փողերը բանկերից հանեն?


Դե ֆինանսական ճգնաժամը հիմա համ ԱՄՆ-ում է համ Ռուսաստանում: Այդ երկու երկրներից Հայաստան են գալիս հիմնական տրանսֆերտները: Երկամուտներն այդ երկրներում որոշ չափով նվազելու են, որպես հետևանք նվազելու են Հայաստան ուղարկվող փողերը: Արդյունքում դրամն արժեզրկվելու է, որոշ չափով, ու այս դրամի արհեստականորեն բարձր փոխրաժեքից փրկվելու ենք: Ամեն ինչ այնքան էլ վատ չի:   :Hands Up: 

Բայց դե սա զուտ կանխատեսում, պարտադիր չի որ ամեն ինչ նման սցենարով տեղի ունենա: 

Իսկ մեր բանկային համակարգի վրա ազդեցությունը նվազագույն է լինելու: Պատճառն այն է, որ մեր բանկային համակարգը լիովին ինտեգրված չի համաշխարհային բանկային համակարգին: Մեր բանկերը արտասահմանյայն բանկերից մեծ չափերով վարկեր երբեք չեն վերցրել, որ հիմա հանկարծ դրանք հետ ուզեն իրենց փողերը: Չեն վերցրել, քանի որ տվող չի եղել:

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Հրաժարվում են դոլարից*
> 
> Պարսից ծոցի 5 երկրների` Սաուդյան Արաբիայի, Բահրեյնի, Քուվեյթի, Քաթարի եւ Արաբական Միացյալ Էմիրությունների ֆինանսների նախարարներն ամիսներ տեւած բանակցություններից հետո երեկ որոշել են Եվրամիության օրինակով ստեղծել միասնական արժույթ` ծոցի դինար: Որոշվել է ծոցի դինարը շրջանառության մեջ դնել 2010 թվականի հունվարի 1-ից: Սրա հետ մեկտեղ քննարկվում են այն ժամկետները, որից հետո նշված երկրները ծրագրում են հրաժարվել ամերիկյան դոլարից եւ արտահանվող վառելիքը վաճառել միայն ծոցի դինարով: Նման որոշման հիմք է հանդիսացել այն փաստը, որ ամերիկյան դոլարն աստիճանաբար արժեզրկվում է: Դոլարի արժեզրկման կամ դրա փոխարժեքի տատանումների հետեւանքով նավթ արտահանող նշված երկրները վիթխարի ֆինանսական վնասներ են կրում: Ինչ խոսք, ակնկալվում է, որ դոլարից հրաժարումը մոտ ապագայում հանգեցնելու է ամերիկյան արժույթի էլ ավելի արժեզրկմանը: Ծոցի նավթ ու գազ արտահանող մեկ այլ խոշոր երկիր` Իրանը, ամիսներ առաջ հրաժարվել է դոլարից եւ սեփական էներգակիրները վաճառում է եվրոյով: Դոլարից մասամբ հրաժարվել է նաեւ Վենեսուելան եւ մտադիր է առաջիկայում իր վառելիքը վաճառել այլ արտարժույթով` չբացառելով ռուսական ռուբլու տարբերակը: Այն մասին, որ դոլարին առաջիկայում նոր «անակնկալներ են» սպասվում, խոսում է նաեւ այն, որ Ռուսաստանի վարչապետ Վլադիմիր Պուտինն օրերս Սոչիում տեղի ունեցած Միջազգային ներդրումային ֆորումի ժամանակ հայտարարել է, որ ՌԴ տարածքում գործող ընկերությունները պետք է սկսեն գործարքներ կնքել եւ հաշվարկներն իրականացնել ռուբլիով: Պուտինը նշել է, որ դա առաջին հերթին պետք է սկսել նավթագազային ոլորտից: Այս կապակցությամբ նա նշել է, որ 2009 թվականի հունվարից «Գազպրոմ» ընկերությունը գազ ներկրող որոշ երկրներին վառելիքի վաճառքն իրականացնելու է ռուբլիով հաշվարկելով: Թեպետ չի հստակեցվում` խոսքը որ գնորդների մասին է, սակայն ենթադրվում է, որ դա վերաբերում է ԱՊՀ երկրներին: Պատահական չէ, որ Պուտինը տարօրինակ է անվանել, որ, օրինակ, Բելառուսին գազը վաճառվում է դոլարով: Մոսկվայի ամբիցիոզ նկրտումներից է բխում ռուբլին վերածել միջազգային ազատ փոխակերպվող արժույթի: Այսպիսով, աշխարհում ընթանում է դոլարից հրաժարվելու գործընթաց, եւ այն առաջիկայում, անշուշտ, ավելի է արագացնելու դոլարի հետագա թուլացումը:


Աղբյուր՝ «Հայկական Ժամանակ»

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պարսից ծոցի 5 երկրների` Սաուդյան Արաբիայի, Բահրեյնի, Քուվեյթի, Քաթարի եւ Արաբական Միացյալ Էմիրությունների ֆինանսների նախարարներն ամիսներ տեւած բանակցություններից հետո երեկ որոշել են Եվրամիության օրինակով ստեղծել միասնական արժույթ` *ծոցի դինար*:


Լավա ուրիշ անուն չեն դրել, օրինակ *հետույքի մանեթ*....  :LOL:

----------


## Marduk

> «Мир больше никогда не будет таким, каким он был до кризиса. США потеряют свою роль финансовой сверхдержавы, и мировая финансовая структура станет более многополярной».


http://www.iraq-war.ru/article/176408

----------


## Տրիբուն

> http://www.iraq-war.ru/article/176408


Ռուսները կոտորվեցին իրենց հիվանդ երևակայությունը իրականության հետ շփոթելով: Բազմաբևեռ ֆինանսական համարգ: Գոնե համեմատե՞լ են ԱՄՆ ֆինանսական համակարգը Ռուսականի հետ: Միջին ամերիկյան բանկի շուկայական կապիտալիզացիան Ռուսատանի ողջ բանկային համակարգի շուկայական կապիտալիզացիայից մեծ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուրեմն 2007 թվականին ԱՄՆ ՀՆԱ-ն կազմել է 13,7 տրիլիոն դոլար, Ռուսաստանինը 1,3 տրիլոին դոլար: Տարբերությունը տեսնում ենք: Աղբյուրը ՄԱԿ վիճակագրություն: Ավելի վստահելի աղբյուր  գտնել հնարավոր չէ: 

Ամերիկյան ՈւոլՄարթ սուպերմարքեթների ցանցի շրջանառությունը նույն թվին կազմել է 379 միլիարդ դոլար: Ռուսաստանի ողջ տնտեսությունը երեք հատ ամերիկյան Ուոլմարթ ա, հայեր, համեմատելու եզր չկա նույնիսկ;

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Ուրեմն 2007 թվականին ԱՄՆ ՀՆԱ-ն կազմել է 13,7 տրիլիոն դոլար, Ռուսաստանինը 1,3 տրիլոին դոլար: Տարբերությունը տեսնում ենք: Աղբյուրը ՄԱԿ վիճակագրություն: Ավելի վստահելի աղբյուր  գտնել հնարավոր չէ: 
> 
> *Ամերիկյան ՈւոլՄարթ սուպերմարքեթների ցանցի շրջանառությունը նույն թվին կազմել է 379 միլիարդ դոլար:* Ռուսաստանի ողջ տնտեսությունը երեք հատ ամերիկյան Ուոլմարթ ա, հայեր, համեմատելու եզր չկա նույնիսկ;


Մի դոկումենտալ ֆիլմում ասվում էր, որ Վալթոնների (Ուալթոն, Walton) ընտանիքը օգտվելով Բուշի կառավարության ժամանակ ընդունված հարկային փոխհատուցումներից, մի քանի միլյարդ դոլլար ավել դնում է իրենց բալիշի տակ։ Բայց խոսք չկա, որ Չինաստանը կախված է Վալմարթից… Չինաստանում պատրաստված 18centանոց ապրանքը ամերիկայում վաճառվում է 19.99dollarով…

----------


## Marduk

> Ռուսները կոտորվեցին իրենց հիվանդ երևակայությունը իրականության հետ շփոթելով: Բազմաբևեռ ֆինանսական համարգ:


Ռուսները ինչ կապ ունեն: Գերմանիայի ֆինանսների նախարարն է ասել:
*Ամերիկյան ֆինանսական համակարգ չկա*
Կա Գլոբալ ֆինանսական համակարգ որը տեղակայվում է տվյալ պահին ԱՄՆ-ում:
Առաջ տեղակայվել է Լոնդոնում, ապագայում էլ կարող է կիսվի մի քանի մասերի ու լինի իբր «եվրոպական», իբր «ռուսական», իբր «արաբական» բայց բոլորի հետևում նույն ականջները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ռուսները ինչ կապ ունեն: Գերմանիայի ֆինանսների նախարարն է ասել:
> *Ամերիկյան ֆինանսական համակարգ չկա*
> Կա Գլոբալ ֆինանսական համակարգ որը տեղակայվում է տվյալ պահին ԱՄՆ-ում:
> Առաջ տեղակայվել է Լոնդոնում, ապագայում էլ կարող է կիսվի մի քանի մասերի ու լինի իբր «եվրոպական», իբր «ռուսական», իբր «արաբական» բայց բոլորի հետևում նույն ականջները:


Մարդուկ ջան, դրանք ընդհանուր բնույթի հայտարարություններ են, մեծ լսարանի համար: Չնայած կոնկրետ այս հայտարարությունը ես չեմ լսել: Կան փաստեր - Ամերիկյան բանկերն ու ֆինանսական կորպորացիաները իրենց ձեռքում են կենտրոնացրել աշխարհի ֆինանսական ռեսուրսների մեծ, շաաաաատ մեծ մասը, ու վերջ:  Իսկ գերմանացիները եթե այդքան վստահ են, որ ամերիկայն չկա, ու ոչ մեկն այդ համակարգից կախված չէ, տեսնես ինչի՞ են Եվրոպայով մեկ խառնվել իրար ԱՄՆ ֆինանսական կրիզի պատճառով:

----------


## Marduk

> տեսնես ինչի՞ են Եվրոպայով մեկ խառնվել իրար ԱՄՆ ֆինանսական կրիզի պատճառով:


Խառնվել են որովհետև ուզում են իրենք օգտվել իրավիճակից:
Եվրոյի միջազգային փող դառնալը մեծապես կօգնի որ Եվրոպան սկսի օգտվել այն ռենտայից որից օգտվում էր ԱՄՆ-ը:

Ահա Սառկոզիի ելույթը




> Президент Франции озвучил новый экономический курс Евросоюза, главной чертой которого станет независимость от экономики США. .......
> 
> Финансовый кризис в США, по мнению французского президента, показал, что идея «рынок всегда прав — безумна». ......
> 
> Новые принципы, получившие в устах г-на Саркози название «регулируемого капитализма»,.......
> 
> «Если уж США тратят миллиарды казенных денег на погашение банков­ского кризиса, вопрос о легитимности государ­ственного вмешательства в экономику подниматься не должен»,


http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2008/09/29/focus/382539

Այնպես որ սա ոչ միայն դոլլարի անկման սկիզբն է, այլ նաև համապատասխան գաղափարախոսության, այսինքն «ազատ ինքնաբուխ շուկայի» տեսության վերջն է:
Եվրոպական Սոցինտերնը վաղուց էր սպասում այս ռևանշին: 
Այնպես որ հայեր, մինչև դուք կարծում էիք թե կառուցում եք կապիտալիզմ, կապիտալիզմի դասական ձևը արդեն մեռած էր, ու մնաց 20-րդ դարում...:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Այնպես որ պետք չէ շատ տխրել որ «բուրժուա-դեմոկրատական» հեղափոխությունը Հայաստանում ձախողվեց:
Դա բնական է: Կապիտալիզմի դատավճիռը կարդացել էին դեռ 19-րդ դարում: Ուղղակի քանի որ կոմունիստական էքսպերիմենտը Սովետում չստացվեց ստիպված եղան հետաձգելու Լեվ Բռոնշտեյնի երազած համաշխարհային *Սոցիալիստական Հեղափոխությունը*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մարդուկ  ջան, Սարկոզիի ելույթից ավելի շուտ պանիկայի հոտ է գալիս, քան երկրորդ, կամ հինգերորդ ֆինանսական բևեռ դառնալու ձգտումի

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Փաստորեն, Bail Out անելով (ջառմեն քաշելով) ինչ է սպասվում՝

Գանձապահին տրվում է դրամ, որը նա կարող է տալ ԱՄՆում գործող բանկերին, ինչպես նաեւ՝ օտարերկյա բանկերին, որոնք էլ կֆինանսավորեն այնպիսի երեւույթներ, ինչպիսին անհնար կլիներ անել… այ այ այ…

----------


## Սահակ

> Այնպես որ սա ոչ միայն դոլլարի անկման սկիզբն է, այլ նաև ...


Օգոստոսի վերջին 1 Եվրոն = 1.6 ԱՄՆ դոլար

Հիմա՝ 1 Եվրոն = 1.38 ԱՄՆ դոլար

Այսինքն դոլարի գինը աճում է իսկ եվրոյինը ընկնում է։

http://finance.google.com/finance?q=EURUSD

----------


## Սահակ

Ռուսական ակցիաների ինդեքսը (RTSI) այսօր հավասար է 865.55
2008 թ․ Հունիսի 20-ին RTSI-ին առժեր 2400.09

Եվրոն նույնպես շարունակում է ընկնել։ Այսօրվա դրությամբ
1 EUR = 1.351 USD

Այնպես որ բազմաբևեռ ֆինանսական համակարգի երազները իրենց չեն իրականացնում։

----------

